# Why some dairy and not others?



## IBMJunkman (Aug 28, 2020)

New to the FODMAP world. I have been using this site as a food guideline.
https://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/

Why can I have butter, some cheeses and some milk but not cow milk or cream? Are not cheese and butter made from cow milk/cream?

What about A2 milk?

And a side question. What about bacon?







Not listed on the site.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

IBMJunkman said:


> New to the FODMAP world. I have been using this site as a food guideline.
> https://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/
> 
> Why can I have butter, some cheeses and some milk but not cow milk or cream? Are not cheese and butter made from cow milk/cream?
> ...


I believe it has to do with lactose levels. In terms of cheese, hard cheeses are usually okay in small amounts (due to much lower levels of lactose).. while soft cheeses are not. Butter is very low in lactose as well.

All meats are low FODMAP by themselves.. processed or prepared meats can be high FODMAP due to added high FODMAP ingredients. So bacon is generally okay, but if it's seasoned with high FODMAP spices, it may not be okay.


----------

